# Why balintawak?



## Nuffries (Feb 15, 2008)

I already train in the art of Arnis but am also interested in studying Balintawak, as I enjoy the single stick work particularly. What would you say the distinguishing features of Balintawak are, in relation to the single stick and Arnis in general. 

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2008)

It's a close-in dueling system with great live-hand stick control techniques. For close-in fighting it's one of the best systems going. It is not, howvere, nearly as generally applicable as some other systems--to largo, swords and empty hand, etc.


----------



## Morgan (Feb 23, 2008)

arnisador said:


> It's a close-in dueling system with great live-hand stick control techniques. For close-in fighting it's one of the best systems going. It is not, howvere, nearly as generally applicable as some other systems--to largo, swords and empty hand, etc.


 
Dear Sir,

Would you be so kind as to elaborate on your stsement?  In particular
the general applicability portion of balintawak.

Thanks in advance,

Morgan


----------



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2008)

Balintawak as I have experienced (Ted Buot's lineage) works only on single stick, and only on close range. Otehr FMAs include other (and no) weapons and all ranges.


----------



## Robert Klampfer (Mar 1, 2008)

Nuffries said:


> What would you say the distinguishing features of Balintawak are, in relation to... Arnis in general.



All the handsome people study Balintawak.  :ladysman:

Balintawak is a single-stick system that excels at mid and close range.  Some people refer to it as a duelling system, since a basic assumption in Balintawak is that an opponent is skilled and training is geared towards fighting other trained fighters; compared to a solely self-defense orientation where an opponent isn't quite so likely to be highly trained.  There is heavy emphasis on counters and re-counters.  There is also heavy use of the alive (non-weapon bearing) hand, and footwork is much more linear than that of other FMA's - no V-pattern footwork.

I hope this helps.

Robert


----------



## Armas (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with Robert about all the good looking people study Balintawak! 

You have to experience it to be able to say it is the system for you. It's the same thing with all the martial arts. get a feel of it first before you tell yourself it is for you.


----------



## ridler2012 (Sep 16, 2008)

Why is it called Balintawak? Balintawak is a place in the Philippines... If I'm right Arnis also originates in the Philippines right?


----------



## shrapnel (Sep 17, 2008)

ridler2012 said:


> Why is it called Balintawak? Balintawak is a place in the Philippines... If I'm right Arnis also originates in the Philippines right?



Balintawak is the name of the street in Cebu City where GM Anciong Bacon (founder of Balintawak) set up his school and that's how the style got its name.  And yes, arnis originates from the Philippines.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2008)

ridler2012 said:


> Why is it called Balintawak? Balintawak is a place in the Philippines... If I'm right Arnis also originates in the Philippines right?



Balintawak is a province in the Philippines. See: http://www.fallingrain.com/world/RP/66/Balintawak.html




shrapnel said:


> Balintawak is the name of the street in Cebu City where GM Anciong Bacon (founder of Balintawak) set up his school and that's how the style got its name.  And yes, arnis originates from the Philippines.



Yes the street was named Balintawak. Although I think it is similar to streets named here in the USA after Martin Luther King. So many cities had a street named Balintawak.


----------



## citom (Sep 22, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Balintawak is a province in the Philippines. See: http://www.fallingrain.com/world/RP/66/Balintawak.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, Balintawak is not a province, but a district of Quezon City (it was part of Kalookan before Quezon City was created). It is famous for being the site where the Philippine Revolution against Spain began on August 23, 1896.

Being a historical place, many streets in the Philippines are named after it, just like there being many streets named after Filipino heroes, such as Jose Rizal and Andres Bonifacio.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 23, 2008)

citom said:


> Actually, Balintawak is not a province, but a district of Quezon City (it was part of Kalookan before Quezon City was created). It is famous for being the site where the Philippine Revolution against Spain began on August 23, 1896.
> 
> Being a historical place, many streets in the Philippines are named after it, just like there being many streets named after Filipino heroes, such as Jose Rizal and Andres Bonifacio.



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## robertlk808 (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone know of any Balintawak Practitioners in Hawaii (Oahu)?

Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2008)

There's lots of FMA there but I'm not sure about that one! Pedoy's Derobio is out there, I know...


----------

